

Dear Apple, Your Chargers Are Crap - CapitalistCartr
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/caslee-sims/post_9808_b_7837854.html

======
pedalpete
What the article fails to mention is that this is an example of Apple's form
over function mentality. Powercords used to have reliefs around the bendy bits
so that the abused connections could handle being bent. But Apple decided it
looked nicer to not have the reliefs and went with a straight cord. Sure, it
may look more minimalist, but it is massively less effective. They don't care
because the customers they want to attract won't blink at spending $100 for a
new power-supply (Macbook).

I'm saddened mostly that the copy-cat nature of the industry has let most
other manufacturers to copy this flawed design.

------
chestervonwinch
I recently bought a new one myself after the plastic wrapping broke, leaving
the wire exposed. On the new one, I wrapped a few of those bendy, fuzzy pipe
cleaners that people use for crafts around the spot where the plastic
typically breaks, in hopes of strengthening it. Hopefully, I'll get some extra
life out of this one.

